# Max's comp diet



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Firstly please slut the hell out of this guys and gyals! :thumbup1: 

Its my only source of inspiration and I need u all! :crying: :innocent: :bounce:

This will be a comp prep but will *probably not compete*, it depends how I feel 

*stats*

Current weight: 196lb

bf: 13sh %

I'm just out of pct and will be using the following:

50mcg t3

eca

clen

eca/clen switched every 2 weeks

*Diet*

macros for the next 4 weeks are 200c/300p/50f

updates as i go

*cardio*

30mins am + pm 7 days a week

*split* changed 2 James l's as it looks really good.

Mon Chest/tri

Tues Quads

Wed OFF

Thurs Back/bi

Fri Hams/calves

Sat Shoulders/abs

Sun OFF

Mon REPEAT

well thats all folks... for now :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Why do this if you arent going to compete mate.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Max you not going to run any test/tren alongside everything else?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Dan said:


> Why do this if you arent going to compete mate.


Well it will help greatly for a rebound if all done correctly


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Dan - because I want to be in shape

Goose - No gear, want and need some time off! lol When I'm finished good rebound.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok most recent shot @ 14 stone. Shyte shot but not much has changed.

2nd 2 are at the end of my last prep 168lb which ended 6 weeks short due to pig flu :cursing: want to go the whole way this time.

0h and a cheeky one of me bald :laugh: can u say dr evil ? hmmmm


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Goose said:


> Well it will help greatly for a rebound if all done correctly


sorry for asking :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Morning all

Just doing my 1st cardio sesh BrrrRR Cold!

Quads and calves later, excited  everyone good day so far?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Morning, sh1te day had to wake up for uni.

Looking forward to this no bull**** thread


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Morning Max  I see you have remembered where the "O" button is on your keyboard :thumbup1:

Good luck with your journal bud. Why dont you have a bash at competing? You have decent physique mate I reckon you could do well.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Gutted mate, oh well hope it gets better for you 

Cheers lev


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cap - I have to use the on screen key board, SO sllllooooowww gagh. Thanks for the compliment mate, we'll see tho


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

GOOD ONE mAX


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

G00d luck mate :thumbup1:

Will be following


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MXD said:


> Morning all
> 
> Just doing my 1st cardio sesh BrrrRR Cold!
> 
> Quads and calves later, excited  everyone good day so far?


Apart from it being cold and wanting to stay in bed....cardio for me today - HIIT - oh JOY......... :lol:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

still got a butter face I see:lol:

Looking like Dr Evil in the baw heid picture:thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Galt - har har yes I'm a chav :lol:

pnc- thanks mate  btw you look alot bigger in your new avatar, good job.

Beck - urgh HIIT ouchiee make sure you warm up good in this weather babe!

dix - tell me about it :laugh:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Cheers chief. Long way til I'm matching your proportions though! :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You have far more mass bro, would look wicked shredded imo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck with this mate will be following along. Done my cardio also this morning very boring lol.

looking good in the most recent first pic mate.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Cheers mate, that's the plan for this year!

Agree with the lads above, looking great. Realy hope you decide to compete :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I didn't call you a chav, did I?

Sorry mate if I did I mean't to say good luck you look awesome


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking excellent in you pics mate very good physique, what class are you hoping to enter?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

All the best with this Dr. Evil..

The place is set for a nice rebound


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

hilly said:


> good luck with this mate will be following along. Done my cardio also this morning very boring lol.
> 
> looking good in the most recent first pic mate.


Cheers bu :thumbup1:



chilisi said:


> Good luck mate. You have progressed alot since I've joined and your only going to get better and better.


 :blush:



Galtonator said:


> I didn't call you a chav, did I?
> 
> Sorry mate if I did I mean't to say good luck you look awesome


Nahh you didn't lol, just the way I had to type for a while lol. Nvm mate and thanks, hows your training?



clarkey said:


> Looking excellent in you pics mate very good physique, what class are you hoping to enter?


Thanks mate! Hmm I'll weigh 74 ish at the end of this diet so we'll see.



mick_the_brick said:


> All the best with this Dr. Evil..
> 
> The place is set for a nice rebound


Cheers man, can't wait


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Wrap up? Sod that - paths still too icy I'l be in the gym :laugh:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Just had a really good quad and calve workout still strong was nice.

atg oly back squats

bw *5*2

hip rolls

4-1-4-0 warm up

70*5

90*5

work sets

8-0-x-0

140*4*4

Staggered leg press - switch legs half way

4-0-x-0

100*22

100*22

100*20

holy **** burn to hell! Actually lay on the floor with my legs strait after each set lol

leg extention

3-0-x-1

45*12

45*12

45*11

Calve raise on smyth - all really slow and full stretch

60*10*5 - 30s rest

60*15*2 - 60s rest

bw *12*3 ****ed 

30m bike 130 bpm


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking good and sexy as always Max, glad to have you back.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Me 2day 196lb

bring on the fat l0ss :thumb:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looking good man - all the best with it - deffo consider competing!

What height are you mate?


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking good bro, can't beat a good old rebound


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks lads and 5"8


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Just doing my am cardio as my alarm never went off and I've woke up late grr


----------



## Code13 (Dec 7, 2007)

Looking good fella!!! Always follow your journals, good inspiration!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

MXD said:


> Just doing my am cardio as my alarm never went off and I've woke up late grr


had same prblem today well ****ed off altho i think i turned my alarm off lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MXD said:


> Just doing my am cardio as my alarm never went off and I've woke up late grr


Oh dear lol have all that to look forward to - it's about Mid-Feb when I can actually crawl out of bed before 8am.....:laugh:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Chest and tris yest. Was fun and good.

Went like this:

incline fly / press

3*10

1*8

incline bench

4*8

cable crosses

3*12

dips

3*10

skulls

35*10*3

rope pull downs

3*12

Ouch lol very good pinch in tri's.

Found this today, can't wait to be in better nick this time. BRING IT ON!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

*drool :wub: :lol:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

looking good mate. good luck with this one! you got in great nick last time.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Update:

Trainings going very well. Yesterday was hams and traps and the day before back and biceps. Both where good sesions. Looking much harder and solid allready which is really good 

Today I've got delts and abs in my new gasp tshirt which my mate gave me for free! Brand new tags and everything! Legend


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad things are going well mate, not sure if you mentioned it but what supps are you running  hit me a pm if prefer


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Always loved reading your journals mate , good luck with this one.Looks like you're off and running and getting some results already.

Can I ask what a typical days food is for you on 200c/300p/50f . I'm struggling myself to keep diet fresh and interesting whilst trying to drop about a stone and a half, getting there slowly though


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

hilly said:


> glad things are going well mate, not sure if you mentioned it but what supps are you running  hit me a pm if prefer


Supps are:

alcar 2g pre training /3g pre am cardio

mp zoned

mp perform xs - this stuff's ace!

vit c

super b

milk and whey protein

eaa

brown rice flour

Thats all really pretty simple  anything you'd suggest?



hertderg said:


> Always loved reading your journals mate , good luck with this one.Looks like you're off and running and getting some results already.
> 
> Can I ask what a typical days food is for you on 200c/300p/50f . I'm struggling myself to keep diet fresh and interesting whilst trying to drop about a stone and a half, getting there slowly though


Awh shuks :blush: cheers mate

Yeah goes like this

6:00 am

green tea

50mcg t3

120mcg clen

1g vit c

1 super b

3g bi carb

green tea

cardio

7 ish:

100gms brown rice

1 banana

2 eggs

1 tuna tin

spinach

100/50/15

10:

225g sweet potatoe

250g turkey

celery sticks

10ml hemp oil

50/50/10

1:00

60g milk and whey protein

75g brown rice flour

5g evoi

50/50/5

2:30

8 scoops peform xs

5 zoned tabs

4 alcar tabs

10g eaa

0/10/0

train

4:00

50g whey

10g eaa

0/50/0 - fats an carbs l0w en0ugh n0t t0 c0unt

7:00

250g turkey

brocoli

10ml ev olive oil

0/50/10

10:00

milk and whey

10 ml avocado oil

0/50/10

knda boring but good for what it does


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

everything looks spot on mate. i do like glutamine when dieting i think its cheap and useful. also i feel glucosamine is a good addition as you get worn down etc when dieting so any help for joints is always a plus.

you on cycle?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Kewl man thanks.

Nahh the ideas 2 get very lean then rebound.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

how do you find t3 and clen regarding muscle loss when dieting clean. some seem to think its a big no no ive always been curious???


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Not loosing anything yet mate. Look full atm (still pumped from my sesh :laugh: ) But so far so good.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

interesting will be following pal


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Mate, looks like you packed some good mass on since I saw you last.

I'll be interesting to see how much you can hang onto without anabolic support when dieting...good to have some down time from the gear but maybe better when you aren't cutting?

You know you sh1t though so be good to hear your thoughts.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

cheers Max for listings for foods , nice and simple but effective,it's given me a few ideas that i'll nick 

I'll be following mate,good luck.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Things have finally got underway after a load of stomach upsets! SO annoying.. 3rd day in 16 weeks to go bring it on.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad you've got this journal mate, will follow with interest. Just started cutting myself so will keep an eye on what you're up to for ideas.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers Jason 

Just did hams and traps awesome sesh went like this

SLDL 4*8

BB Shrugs 4*8

Lunges 4*10

DB shrugs 4*10

ham curls 7*10 fst

Feeling really full atm, ghrp 6 is very good love it. On 50mg dbols atm aswell for the first 3 weeks of my prep drop them in 2 weeks should give enough time for tren test and mast to kick in. As I'm actually back on cycle now lolz Bring on the next 15 1/2 weeks.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

hi mate looking good i must say!!

how long was your previous cyle (the one before this one)? was using tren aswell wasnt it?

how many c ycles have you done now to get yourself looking like that?

keep up the good work dude.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

4 now mate quite long ones aswell

Thanks 

16 weeks the one before this was. And yes tren test and mast same as I'm doing now.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

if you dont mind me asking... how long is quite long lol?

i remember reading you got a little bit of acne on your first cycle. how do you control it now with multiple meds...roaccutane?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't get it anymore lol

16 weeks or so.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

ahh ok cool, any reason for the longer cycles? hows recovery with those? im guessing your not too worried if your going back on quite soon... fair play to you. i think alot of people do the same they just dont admit it.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Max, how are you getting on bud? hows the training going?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

All is well atm buddy 

5 weeks in 12 to go now


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Wooop Cheat DAy!!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

nice ass in the avatar.

Any chance of a cheeks spread bent over shot? :lol:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

dixie normus said:


> nice ass in the avatar.
> 
> Any chance of a cheeks spread bent over shot? :lol:


LMAO :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Erm....nice avvy.......if you like to look gay as fvck lmao


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Erm....nice avvy.......if you like to look gay as fvck lmao


 :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Haha I love gay  `


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

MXD said:


> Haha I love gay  `


 :lol: You look good bro very good keep it up!

I hope you do compete in the end you are a hard worker and should strut your stuff on stage as its the craziest rush you could ever imagine....worth every minute of pain leading up to it:beer:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Max you are a total tart :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree with Det, you are a total tart Max, but at least you're a good looking one


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Is it me, or does Max look like Arnie in T2?

btw, Max you are even gayer than Rab


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

hahaha Loving the coments guys 

Cheers con, I may step on stage who knows lol 

Just had a continuous 3 day cheat over the holiday and I actually somehow look leaner? wtf lolz, back on it today though with glycogen full as hell and the shin splits to accompany it.. :/

Hope everyone had a great easter / thanksgiving?


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

only just seen this mate, good stuff! ill be following


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

MXD said:


> hahaha Loving the coments guys
> 
> Cheers con, I may step on stage who knows lol
> 
> ...


sounds good dude, do some partying did you? Glad its going well for you Max!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Kind of totally lost it this week. Eaten really badly like every day.. Same as usual but just rubbish on top. Kind of annoying but I thinkIf I have a little break and do what I feel for one week and then get back on it for the last 11 weeks.. not ideal but It should be ok. New avi's from yest legs are meh but so's the diet soo..


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

mate ure shots are getting more and more revealing put some pants on and shape up with diet. get a plan and stick to it.

looking awesome however


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Either your hands are huge or some thing else is very small


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Ffs got cock out now:lol: nice legs mate


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

ha its put up and back lol along the back of the forearm  loool


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Max or should I say Maxine?

Move the hand a remove the doubt


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Either your hands are huge or some thing else is very small


lol, I think we all know the answer to that one... :lol:


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Scared to come in this thread anymore these pics are scaring me


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Max looks like he is poking his mangina in his avatar:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Max are you trying to outdo Tainted's mangina? :lol:

Your legs are unreal.....and I'm not sure how much more revealing your avvy can get. :thumb:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Max are you trying to outdo Tainted's mangina? :lol:
> 
> Your legs are unreal.....and I'm not sure how much more revealing your avvy can get. :thumb:


Proctologists camera shot? :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Progress


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good mate, back is a strong point, still holding a bif around midsection like me lol. not long left now


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lol i got 9 weeks left but I'm dieting a long time. You look excellent bro


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice back mate!


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Great phisque man!!

Can i ask what height are you and how long have you been on diet since your pics on page 1?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

5"9 and start of feb or so

Thanks lads


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Goodman you are looking good keep it up!!

How are you finding training quads/hams and calves on different days?

I may do this for my next show


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Best way I've ever trained legs. They need to be split up imo.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking really good Max... have a feeling you'll look phenomenal in nine weeks :thumbup1:

Interesting that you like splitting quads and hams... wasn't a bodybuildign routine as such, more a kind of strength and explosive power routine I did a few years back but did a 4 way split of push/pull/anterior complex/posterior complex as an experiment and it was great for legs, particularly hamstrings.

Am always interested in non conventional training splits


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

It is really good man, as you said my ham strngth has come on loads. I can now do unassisted glute ham raises for sets of 12. I added in a 5k plate on my chest last week felt good lol


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Great shoulders Max, but your chest needs more depth to it as it lagging.

Great back width, shame you don't have low insertions, but the width is really something


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

MXD said:


> It is really good man, as you said my ham strngth has come on loads. I can now do unassisted glute ham raises for sets of 12. I added in a 5k plate on my chest last week felt good lol


Awesome progress mate. You look thick as ****  And I mean that in a nice way :laugh:

What are you doing your GHRs on? Ive always wanted to give them a bash but not sure what I could do them on.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers cap lol.

A smithmacine I trap my feet under the bar with about 100k on it lol


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

MXD said:


> Cheers cap lol.
> 
> A smithmacine I trap my feet under the bar with about 100k on it lol


No worries mate. Ill take you up on that training session dude you suggested at some point mate, You live in brum?

Well I suppose thats one way to do it haha How long have you been doing them and do you feel as though they have brought something to hammie development?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Mate they are insainly good ham builders and yes man defo soon! By brum yeah kiddy x


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

MXD said:


> By brum yeah kiddy x


Kiddy eh? At least those six fingers will aid grip strength:whistling:

Awesome as ever Max :thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

PMSL!

lol I did pull 220*5 easy to other day actually *whistles*

I'vr ran out of ghrp and it sucks!!! GH is really one of the best things I've ever used so much fullness and leanness at time same time.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Phenomenal physique Max! Your physique is something which i aspire to attain in the next few years of training :] Great inspiration!!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

awh thanks mate  x


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Decided on juniors sept 19th Will give me time todiet rite down, get a good tite rebound and grow into my comp nick on the 19th. Bring it on!


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

MXD said:


> Decided on juniors sept 19th Will give me time todiet rite down, get a good tite rebound and grow into my comp nick on the 19th. Bring it on!


 About bloody time you set a date - no just go and win the thing!


----------



## wannabehuge89 (May 26, 2009)

Lookin good man, arent u too old for juniors if ur now 21? Or u doin nabba


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

That a good point I will not be in juniors! LOL my mistake sorry ad...

ok today has gone well Had 130g carbs so far 150g protein and 30g fat will have another 20g carbs at 6 after cardio. Did power walk this am and it was insainly cold.. Cheat on teu which should be nice.


----------



## wannabehuge89 (May 26, 2009)

Haha thank **** for that mate


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol are you competing?


----------



## wannabehuge89 (May 26, 2009)

Yes mate gravsend show in august, check my blog lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Kewl man 

Cheat meal tonite. Dominoes and hagendaz I think. Oreos and pb maybe some jam and bagels lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

**** mate i hate you haha, i so much think cheat meals are better than high carb day refeeds dont you? not only for boosting metabolsim and leptin but for physique appearance the next day as well.

altho i havnt experimented with manipulating water while doing both.

when i have done a ****load per say from 7pm onwards till midnight i have looked much better and only gained say 3lb by the next day. however when clean refeeding on 500g roughly i gained around 9lb and didnt look anywere near as good.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

hilly said:


> **** mate i hate you haha, i so much think cheat meals are better than high carb day refeeds dont you? not only for boosting metabolsim and leptin but for physique appearance the next day as well.
> 
> altho i havnt experimented with manipulating water while doing both.
> 
> when i have done a ****load per say from 7pm onwards till midnight i have looked much better and only gained say 3lb by the next day. however when clean refeeding on 500g roughly i gained around 9lb and didnt look anywere near as good.


Haha 

Yep totally agree on every level! I haven't water manipulated either but I all ways look better the next day by far and drop more weight than when I do a clean carb re-feed the following 6 days.



God said:


> I'll second that, you're in great shape. Good luck with comp. Subscribed.


Thanks bro


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

What does your cardio routine look like mate?

P.s - looking hot


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks chris 

Cardio:

Week 1-4 was 30 mins*2

5-8 40*2 mins

9-12 50*2

13-16 60*2

Basically weeks 1-8 are kcalorie controlled to work out the following carbs per week;

1-4 = 200c

5-8 = 170c

Then the last 8 is carb roation to work out to the following carbs per day

9-12 = 140c (75/150/220)

13-16 = 100 (50/100/150)

The last 2 weeks are depletion..  Hp[e that helps.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Had a great quadss sesh tonite as follows;

atg squats 3*8

staggerd leg press 3*10 (each leg)

Leg extention 7*10 fst

1/2 lunges 2*12 each leg

followed by 40 mins cardio


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Max

I'm a fans of FST 7, how you finding it?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Love it mate, added a fair bit of size and increased conditioning while using it.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Blood pressures up a tad today and woke up with a headache.. been neglecting my celery juice lately.. oh well

Got back and forearms later should be a good one. Oh and I've also lost a visual amount of bf from my upper chest  Its looking alot more square and is pretty noticeable in most muscular pose.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice 1 Maximus


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Really hungry! Annoying, start yohimbine next week hopefully I'll get abit more appetite suppression of that..


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

cheef said:


> good stuff mate liking the refeed lol
> 
> that stuff come yet?


No the protein powder has not arrived.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

MXD said:


> No the *protein powder* has not arrived.


 :whistling:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

It actually is protein powder though, he's a fuking tit head  pmsl


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looking good dude!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Starting novo rapid on teus while on 175g carbs. Will be 4iu before each of my first 3 meals (each 50g carbs) ghrp/cjc am pre cardio / pwo and pre bed. Only reason I havn't used before is that I had ran out of ghrp/cjc.

See how I go with this should be fun.

Anyone else got any experience of running 2-4iu per meal while dieting?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

doesnt make sense IMO using slin on a daily basis with meals while dieting as blunts lypolisis - ffa mobilisation


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

hilly said:


> doesnt make sense IMO using slin on a daily basis with meals while dieting as blunts lypolisis - ffa mobilisation


Agreed.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmm I know DB does and comes in great..

You think only on refeed days?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

db doesnt use it with meals everyday tho does he? im sure he uses it at a specific time.

refeed yes poissbly and with carb load pre show but u must practice it


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

DB also diets on 400g carbs.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmm true true but the principals are the same..

I'll talk to Baz about it and see what he says..


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Back on gh now forgot how great it is! Allready after one shot so much fuller and bigger ace


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

11 weeks 6 days out till my first show!



WOOP


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

looking very good in the pictures mate. nice back width! like your chins i take it?

what supps are you running for the diet mate, test, tren, gh, slin?


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

MXD said:


> 11 weeks 6 days out till my first show!
> 
> 
> 
> WOOP


What show? A BNBF I take it:lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Simon m said:


> What show? A BNBF I take it:lol:


Go back to the home old man! :whistling:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Ittle up date! Things are going very well. Ontrack for 10 weeks out for sure. Kcals still at 2500 300p/200c/55f and ive niled the diet! Perfect tasty filling all good! Heres a write up for those intetested:

Wake - 4g.alcar vit c b vit etc

160mcg cjc

400 ghrp 2 (referd to as ghr)

1- 50g oats, 10g pb, 60 whey (switching to isolate soon) 90g banana.

2- tin tuna,15g philly, 70g brown rice, 4ml evoi, mixed salad, cucumber

3 - 25g marange nest, can red bull , 10g eaa

Train / ghr then 40min cardio

4- 60 whey 10g eaa

5- 220 chiken, 30g philly, 80g whole wheat pasta, brocoli ( all mushed up - LUSH!)

6 - 250g polak (white fish), 1 egg

7 - 225 turkey 50g mozerella, 10g pb, celery.

All will stay the same untill 8 weeks out when i start fat burners. Then at 6 weeks i hit a ro cho. But more about that when time comes.

I'll update ya'll regular now. Need your help n support! XXXXX


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

MXD said:


> Ittle up date! Things are going very well. Ontrack for 10 weeks out for sure. Kcals still at 2500 300p/200c/55f and ive niled the diet! Perfect tasty filling all good! Heres a write up for those intetested:
> 
> Wake - 4g.alcar vit c b vit etc
> 
> ...


Interesting meringues pre work out mate!?

Thinking about swapping my diet to low fat med carb soon as im on keto at the minute, so thanks for putting this up gives me some ideas!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah just egg white and sugar lol all good


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Why not fat burners when you're carrying fat? Are you on T3 at the moment?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

What you mean si? Dont need them im dropping 3b a week atm without them. No point. Only if u rnt dropping. And yeah 300mcg t4


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

MXD said:


> What you mean si? Dont need them im dropping 3b a week atm without them. No point. Only if u rnt dropping. And yeah 300mcg t4


That's wh I asked Max as I thought you were dropping so I didn't know why you mentioned them.

How do you split the T4 dose?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Ahhhh gt ya! 36h half life so in the am lol actually i need to chek that!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Si - its 5-7 days lol.

Just trained quads great session, really enjoyable.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

MXD said:


> Si - its 5-7 days lol.
> 
> Just trained quads great session, really enjoyable.


T4 lasts 5-7 days - really??? Or am I just too old and stupid


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep apparently so. That would be why it takes so long to get an effect obviosly. T3 is apparently used within one day though.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Mate just a question if you dont mind about diet....just working out some figures for my low carb high protein diet next week.

Are u having protein at 1.5g per lb of body weight or lean body mass?

am planning on working out sub maintenance cals using protein then enough carbs for workouts and the rest on fats?

cheers


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

9 out fat burners added in from 8 weeks out should be interesting 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

Looking in a great position 9 weeks out, your going to be ripped to the bone!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Looking in a great position 9 weeks out, your going to be ripped to the bone!


Cheers mate. I know :thumb:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

agree with others looking very good, are you getting more tempted to compete or is that just something that doesnt matter to you?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol yeah I'm actually doing the west mids ukbff now 

Thanks btw x


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

adamdutton said:


> agree with others looking very good, are you getting more tempted to compete or is that just something that doesnt matter to you?


lol what do you think he's 9weeks out from? :lol:

He's doing the B'ham show (Sept 19th)


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> Mate just a question if you dont mind about diet....just working out some figures for my low carb high protein diet next week.
> 
> Are u having protein at 1.5g per lb of body weight or lean body mass?
> 
> ...


Body weight buddy.

Work out your BMR. Then eat those calories every day at 45% protein, 35% carb, 20% fat.

Then add in 2 loads of 40 mins cardio to burn about 500 kcals. As your weight loss slows then drop carbs abit. Hope that helps.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

ah24 said:


> lol what do you think he's 9weeks out from? :lol:
> 
> He's doing the B'ham show (Sept 19th)


BOOM, you had a hard solid fat **** yet boy!? :lol:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

ah24 said:


> lol what do you think he's 9weeks out from? :lol:
> 
> He's doing the B'ham show (Sept 19th)


you dont have to be competing to be 9 weeks out, every one can set themselves goals to reach at a certain point, plus at the beginning he said he probably wont compete in big bold letters.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

What weight are you atm and how much and when are you doing cardio??

Looking good for 9 weeks out buddy, all the best for the rest of the prep, will try and follow

although I'm hardly on here atm.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> What weight are you atm and how much and when are you doing cardio??
> 
> Looking good for 9 weeks out buddy, all the best for the rest of the prep, will try and follow
> 
> although I'm hardly on here atm.


Cheers mate thats nice 

About 195 atm. A fair bit to go yet. 40mins am and post workout.

Fat burners and cals drop from 8 weeks out :bounce:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking good mate but Team 1's nips are much better:tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

MXD said:


> Cheers mate thats nice
> 
> About 195 atm. A fair bit to go yet. 40mins am and post workout.
> 
> Fat burners and cals drop from 8 weeks out :bounce:


What "fat burners" are you using atm T3, clen and such like??

Is the am cardio pre brekky??

I've been cutting for a few months now, 16/5 to 15/1 @ 13% but as of fortnight today

its all systems go for a 10/12 week rebound:thumb:

I just used clen for a few weeks, didn't grab my attention enormously tbh hence

the interest in your fat burners:rolleye:

Kept fats high, carbs low and protein high, I weigh a little more than you but

body compostion is fairly similar, although I'm 5/10.5 (don't go on avvi, its

a year old:rolleye

Thinking of nabba first timers next may so interested in how you come in and how

your doing it, do you have a prep guy??

:beer:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> What "fat burners" are you using atm T3, clen and such like??
> 
> Is the am cardio pre brekky??
> 
> ...


Hope that helps. Wiked if you compete mate, I can not wait!!  :bounce:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Simon m said:


> Looking good mate but Team 1's nips are much better:tongue:


:laugh:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you run 300mg t4 all the time?

do you have thyroid issues


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

hilly said:


> you run 300mg t4 all the time?
> 
> do you have thyroid issues


Sorry I should of said from start of prep. I'm switching to 50mcg t3 soon.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ahh right ok, are you dropping the t4 out when you add in the t3?

just because most people would say 300mcg of t3 is roughly the same as 50mcg t3


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

As already mentioned looking good.

Good proportions and already looking lean.

All the best with the prep and show.

Will be following with interest.

How tall are you btw?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

hilly said:


> ahh right ok, are you dropping the t4 out when you add in the t3?
> 
> just because most people would say 300mcg of t3 is roughly the same as 50mcg t3


Yep bingo.

Also I have to use t3 as doing a cycle of dnp soon


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Rotsocks said:


> As already mentioned looking good.
> 
> Good proportions and already looking lean.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate 5"8/9


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

MXD said:


> Yep bingo.
> 
> Also I have to use t3 as *doing a cycle of dnp soon *


Good luck with that mate, never used it but going by what I've read on here its

murder!!!!!!

I started at 40mcg clen and got to 120mcg, got all the nice jittery sides but tbh

I've not noticed a change since stopping it, may have held muscle better on it

if I'm honest with myself, but not worried about that as I'm sure it will return in

the next few weeks :rolleye:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL I know only doing 200mg of it though should be kool.

See I really rate clen for fat loss weird how we're all different.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Are you on Uni holidays or something. Wouldn't fancy running DNP in this heat if working in an office!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Decided to start yh/caf/clen today.

Running 60mcg clen in am with 10mg yoh and 200mg caffene. Another 10mg yoh pre workout and 200 mg caff.

Start a low dose dnp cycle next week at 200 mg with eca.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Ad posted his leg session up so i thort id post mine..

Quads s folows;

High back squats 4 plates *8*3 great pump

Bugarian raised one leg db lunges 24s*12*2 each leg making sure ket weight over nd through ankle. Great for vmo.

Fst extentions 7*10

James l style split leg press 2*15 each leg so 30 rep set

Did some abs too


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hows the diet coming on now Maximinus?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

All good bro started ro-cho monday. On 180 carbs atm split like:

Low - 90

High - 270

Med - 180

Start DNP next monday. Should be fun. Annoying being hungry on low days mind. Hows your pal?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Trained hams and calves today

RDL 3*8

GM's 4*10 - just started these awesome exercise I've neglected here.

Fst curls 7*10

Back static lunges 2*12 each leg

DB sldl 2*20

Calves where

Smyth raises 3*12

Fst rotary clave

Seeing some great improvements all the time now. Getting leaner and still growing. Striations in teardrop, triceps and delts are coming up nicely.

7 weeks out on Sun and everything is in place so far I'm really happy with this prep.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Pic of Max taken today (6weeks out)

He's on his phone so can't upload to here - looking on target for 6weeks I think


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Shweet all starts to change.now! 190 here


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Looking very good mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice to see tyou've stolen Rab's trouser around the ankles style when being photo'd!

Looking good Max, although Triceps seem a little small?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good son and still lots of time left. good work


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks lads 

as for triceps I am trying lol..


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking good Maximus... conditioning looks good for six weeks


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

MXD said:


> Thanks lads
> 
> as for triceps I am trying lol..


What are you doing for them mate? Any overhead cable work? If not, do some.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

If you would shave that nonsense off your chin I'd wet bum you rotten


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking class mate :thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks  il start doing oh tricep work its obviouslt the thing thats lacking.

Just made a big mp order got toffe fudge true whey, choco smooth isolate and velvet vanilla peptide blend. Will work them into my diet with.my macros easily and they all taste awesome :-D

Got sone exceed as well mirror product to scivations xtend. Will use instead of bsds reloaded and eaa in last two weeks as lacks creatine and just want anti catabloiic action not anobolism on low cals.. all good to go!


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

MXD said:


> Thanks  il start doing oh tricep work its obviouslt the thing thats lacking.


It works the long head really well mate, so hopefully it'll work for you.

Keep the bead though, as a Dixie bumming ain't fun...ask Rab:lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hows tricks now Maximinus? 4 weeks or so to go come the weekend? 28 days to be ready bro!

Getting nervous or looking forward to it now?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

MXD said:


> Thanks  il start doing oh tricep work its obviouslt the thing thats lacking.
> 
> Just made a big mp order got toffe fudge *true whey*, choco smooth isolate and velvet vanilla peptide blend. Will work them into my diet with.my macros easily and they all taste awesome :-D
> 
> Got sone exceed as well mirror product to scivations xtend. Will use instead of bsds reloaded and eaa in last two weeks as lacks creatine and just want anti catabloiic action not anobolism on low cals.. all good to go!


looking very good mate!

i just use the impact, do you think it makes a big difference using the true and the peptide?

toffee sounds lovely!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> BUMP


Max has been ill and I'm sure when he's better he'll post again. From what I know, I doubt he'll be able to compete this year


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the update, was wondering where he had got to.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Max is busy getting his gonga gaped...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Max Just heard from a lad in the gym today that you've been unwell mate, hope you are on the mend


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Spoke to him last week and he seems to be on the mend but as been very unwell.

All the best mate


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Spoke to him last week and he seems to be on the mend but as been very unwell.
> 
> All the best mate


Yeah it didn't sound good but i don't really do gym gossip (usually inaccurate) so just saying get well bud if you look in:thumbup1:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I spoke to Max 2 days ago and as you guys say, he hasn't been well at all but seems v positive and still checks in on the site.

Fingers crossed stuff gets sorted for him asap


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Have known Max through forums for years... is a really decent bloke and hope all is going ok.

If you are reading this my best wishes to you buddy


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

I spoke to him the other day too. Such a shame that he isn't doing his show, I was really looking forward to seeing him in contest shape and think he would've done really well. Good news is that he still plans to compete, just not when he originally planned. All the best Max.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Max, good to hear from people here that you're on the mend. I'm missing you. Get properly better and keep in contact. xxx


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm back.... 

...and ready to go on the biggest mass gaining of my life I swear to god!

I don't really want to talk about what happened as it was non bodybuilding related main thing is I'm better and almost ready to train again. Need to wean myself of pain killers as my right side is still quite sensitive and painfull.

Thanks for all your coments and concerns means the world to e guys 

Loves yaz all xxx


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

MXD said:


> I'm back....
> 
> ...and ready to go on the biggest mass gaining of my life I swear to god!
> 
> ...


Looking forward to you getting back on track dude :thumbup1:

You WILL hit that stage next year! :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MXD said:


> I'm back....
> 
> ...and ready to go on the biggest mass gaining of my life I swear to god!
> 
> ...


WOOO HOOOO, get in mate!!!!!!

Sound motivated to me! Looking forward to this and the runn up to the comp you WILL compete in!


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Bout time gaylord! Got the S-man worried fella.

Love you longtime Maximus!


----------

